# Anything But a Humidor Pics !!!!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So my short time here on Puff so far, i have realized that there are many many many ways of storing our beloved smokes other than a humidor. Nothing against them, and especially nothing against a certain member on here that makes Works of Art Humidors !!!! I have recently taken the Tupperdor plunge and i am curious to see what else is out there......so post up any of your Tupperdor, Coolidor, Fridgidor, Whateverador pics !!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea for a thread Keith! Can't say that is has ever been done! I'll try and post a couple pictures of my two tupperdors/plastic tub-o-dors when I get a chance next week!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I still use my Ravello Jar at times. Works well with Heartfelt Beads. was very hard to regulate with the Gel


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaridor !! Nice !


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Pic of full "singles" cooler.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Pic of full "singles" cooler.


Do they get proper humidification being in bags like that? Just curious if they kept RH or not, do you crack the bags open as well?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Jaridor !! Nice !


Probably the best thing is Walmart has them for like $7. Kitchen Canister


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Probably the best thing is Walmart has them for like $7. Kitchen Canister


How are the beads positioned in there? Would KL work alright or not in the bottom?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

donovanrichardson said:


> Do they get proper humidification being in bags like that? Just curious if they kept RH or not, do you crack the bags open as well?


Donovan, the bags do allow a bit of humidity in and out. That is why if you have cigars in a bag and just leave them out they will eventually dry out. The bags are closed all the way.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Donovan, the bags do allow a bit of humidity in and out. That is why if you have cigars in a bag and just leave them out they will eventually dry out. The bags are closed all the way.


Alright perfect! Do you leave the cello on or off within the bags though? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

My coolidor filled:

I have 2 of the heartfelt 100 cigar trays on top of each other, and tetris around them


I run a fan and both heartfelt beads and kl. I have way more kl than I need since I filled up an empty diesel box with it, probably 2.5 lbs worth. I like the setup. There is still plenty of room and I have about 300 cigars in there at the moment.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright perfect! Do you leave the cello on or off within the bags though? Thanks for sharing!


I leave them as they came. If they are in cello I leave it.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a few...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/121846-rzs-show-your-coolerador-thread-pics.html


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

shuckins said:


>


lol, its a party jar or maybe even a party in a jar.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I that Party in a jar is beautiful!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Lockador:biggrin:


----------



## TrainSmoke (Feb 16, 2011)

jeepthing said:


> I still use my Ravello Jar at times. Works well with Heartfelt Beads. was very hard to regulate with the Gel


That jar in post #3 is what I'm using now (4-1/2" diameter x 7" tall inside). I also have a Tupperware lunchbox with 7"L x 5"W x 3-7/8"H internal dimensions. As of today, there are two 6-1/2" x 3/4" "medium" tubes of Heartfelt beads on order for these. Along with the Craftsman's Bench guillotine cutter and a couple of Ronson torch lighters, I feel like I'm set for accessories.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome Lockador !! Love the pics, Keep em coming !!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Jaridor setup and my storador.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE my "jaridor", I even bought one from the first B&M I ever visited. Problem is, I can't maintain the humidity in it to save my life! Even with KL it seems to get WAY too humid. Any advice? I'd love to be able to use it, especially for bulk purchases!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I absolutely LOVE my "jaridor", I even bought one from the first B&M I ever visited. Problem is, I can't maintain the humidity in it to save my life! Even with KL it seems to get WAY too humid. Any advice? I'd love to be able to use it, especially for bulk purchases!!


The only thing I would say is to reduce the amount of water on the KL and even then you need to "burp" or release air out of them a couple times a week depending on the ambient humidity of the region. I know lately, I've only had to burp mine once a week, occasionly twice and that does the trick. Come summer though, it might require it once a day!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> The only thing I would say is to reduce the amount of water on the KL and even then you need to "burp" or release air out of them a couple times a week depending on the ambient humidity of the region. I know lately, I've only had to burp mine once a week, occasionly twice and that does the trick. Come summer though, it might require it once a day!


Thanks! I' actually creating a separate thread about this, too. I almost wonder if the moisture from the cigars would be enough to maintain proper levels in the jar, with no extra humidification needed???


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Thanks! I' actually creating a separate thread about this, too. I almost wonder if the moisture from the cigars would be enough to maintain proper levels in the jar, with no extra humidification needed???


Hmmm...well I'm certainly no expert Joe but depending on how long they were going to be in there, they may very keep for a month or so. The seals are really tight on those canisters but if you were going to smoke them within a month, that might just do the trick!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Hmmm...well I'm certainly no expert Joe but depending on how long they were going to be in there, they may very keep for a month or so. The seals are really tight on those canisters but if you were going to smoke them within a month, that might just do the trick!


Maybe. For now, it's just decoration. I have 20 or so sticks from the same B&M (they only carry their house blend - Cool Cat Cigars in Monterey, CA), which are completely dry after years of neglect. Dry, as in, you can almost remove the spiraled wrapper... and it stays spiraled...

Yeah, they're dry! But they sure look sweet in the cannister.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Right now I am using KL in pucks and only spray the KL with 3 squirts from about 6 inches away. I am at a solid 68 on most. I am at 64-65 with two water bottle squirts. In the summer I'll probably switch 'em out to dry kl or one squirt of DW or a couple drops of PG.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i like that behikador you have in front of those jaridors.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mermite-a-dor. Don't use it much anymore but it worked great for storage when I was shipping to the troops.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> i like that behikador you have in front of those jaridors.


LOL. I was waiting for a comment about that one. Just got those bad boys in last week.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Mermite-a-dor. Don't use it much anymore but it worked great for storage when I was shipping to the troops.


Wow, that's an old one! We don't even use those anymore, everything is in plastic now. Nice!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Animal said:


> Wow, that's an old one! We don't even use those anymore, everything is in plastic now. Nice!


It's dated 1979-I've seen some from the 60's. I haven't seen the plastic ones, are they like Pelican cases?

Some guys use these for saddlebags.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> It's dated 1979-I've seen some from the 60's. I haven't seen the plastic ones, are they like Pelican cases?
> 
> Some guys use these for saddlebags.


Nice Strom (jpg removed due to noob-ness). Yours?


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> It's dated 1979-I've seen some from the 60's. I haven't seen the plastic ones, are they like Pelican cases?


They seal kind of like the Pelicans, but they're more for insulation. There are smaller metal ones inside with hot water in the bottom of the plastic. I'm heading down to a training site this weekend, so I'll snap a few pictures and post them up when I get back. The gear we use has changed alot over the years.

I like the idea of using them on the bikes. My brother in law does alot of adventure riding here in Korea, and I'm planning to do some riding with him this spring. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Desertlifter said:


> Nice Strom (jpg removed due to noob-ness). Yours?


No, just the first pic I found with mermite saddlebags.


----------

